# Iceland



## riverdees05 (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyone been to Iceland?  What did you think?  We became friends with an exchange student from there and considering visiting there for his high school graduation.


----------



## bobby (Jul 6, 2013)

We went in July about 4 years ago and loved it. Iceland is not cheap though and  cold even in July, but the hot springs are nice and hot.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 6, 2013)

Spent a long weekend there a couple of years ago. Mostly in Reyjavik and enjoyed the vist. Since the city is mostly flat, it's a great place for a bike tour. Public transport is excellent as well.

Cheers


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 6, 2013)

Go for it. It is very interesting country, and they love tourists. We spent one week there four years ago in early August. make sure you are dressed for Icelandic summer. They talk about 55 F as a heat wave. Very long days in summer allow you to take long trips, you can do organized tours or rent a car. We did both. We also went on horse back ride over lava fields.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 7, 2013)

We had about 2 days there a number of years ago.  My BIL was stationed there and we had a stop over on Iceland Air.  If you go, I'm sure you'll visit the Blue Lagoon.  BIL drove us to many of the highlights so we took in as much as we could in the bit of time that we had.  Very unusual place and very beautiful people.


----------



## momeason (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to go to Iceland. It is supposedly beautiful!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 7, 2013)

One of the BEST benefits of hosting an exchange student. I visited 2 girls I hosted from different regions of France.

Go for it ...


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 7, 2013)

momeason said:


> I want to go to Iceland. It is supposedly beautiful!



In a desolate sort of way. 

One place I found interesting is where the two tectonic plates are separating. 

Cheers


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 8, 2013)

*go for it*

Was there many years ago during summer - cool yes, but also fabulous amount of daylight (sun never really 'set' and I could read outdoors at 2AM )

Took a day long tour which hit all the top spots - (waterfall, geysirs, other highlights)  very worthwhile. I'd echo the others - go for it.


----------



## homeland (Jul 9, 2013)

I went almost 13yrs ago.  It was very expensive and the people there are both beautiful and rude.  Everyone looked like a runway model.  I asked a local why everyone was so unfriendly and I was told it is because everyone must work 2 jobs to survive in that country.  Of course the economic climate has changed a lot there in recent years!

I am glad I went but I am in no rush to go back!


----------



## LJT (Aug 17, 2013)

*Visiting Iceland*

We took our nephew there last summer for his high school graduation present.  We all loved it!  We stayed for over a week.  We hiked, saw fabulous waterfalls, geysers, and glaciers.  We went jet boating and our favorite activity was snowmobiling on a glacier.  It was simply breathtaking!  We took a ferry to Grimsey island where the Arctic circle begins and saw a colony of puffins.  The food is very interesting, the people were very kind and beautiful and the only negative was the cost.  I look forward to going back again and doing the entire ring road!


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 18, 2013)

We're going in November--hopefully, we'll see the Northern Lights.


----------



## CarolF (Aug 18, 2013)

There is a new book due to be released in the US next month.  Burial Rites by Hannah Kent is a historical novel about Iceland.

Thought you might be interested - 
http://www.theguardian.com/books/australia-culture-blog/2013/jun/04/burial-rites-writer-hannah-kent


----------

